# high voltage



## G60 RS (Jul 18, 2000)

hello i`m getting a high voltage on my friends s4 check with meter i`m getting 18 volts interior lights in cluster go on and off , windows don`t work 
gear select not indicating the gear any i help will be appreciated. thanks


----------



## D-dubzz (Jun 11, 2008)

u prob have a short some were, did u change any light bulbs recently, or maybe any lights out ...i put the wrong light bulb in once and the whole dash went crazy thats as much as i can tell you


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: high voltage (G60 RS)*

Voltage Regulator failure?


----------



## BennyB (Mar 27, 2000)

*Re: high voltage (GLS-S4)*

My alternator died a few weeks ago. When I let everything cool down and started it up, the voltage was all over the place and spiked up to 19V. not good for the modules. I ended up replacing the alternator since it was 140A so I didn't know if the 120A regulator would work. After taking it out, i looked like the 120A regulator would have fit.


----------



## BattMaan (Aug 16, 2009)

*Re: high voltage (G60 RS)*

Dude, I just bought a '01 S4 and the generator light would come on periodically while driving and i'd notice the voltage gauge jump around a bit. I got on the car the other day coming out of my subdivision and voltage spiked all the bells and whistles came on and i smelled a little electrical burning. It was the alternator. Not too cheap of a fix but should get rid of the problem...hopefully.


----------

